# The difference between :



## APBTenthusiast (Oct 31, 2006)

Pit Bull Terrier

Pit Bull

American Staffordshire terrier

Staffordshire bull terrier

I have heard these are all different, and I have heard different opinions of a lot of people. I am dying to know the truth and it's pretty hard to find ti online when the majority of people no nothing more of the breed except that they are killers.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, "Pitbull" is not a breed, Rather "type"..The way I explain it is like this, When you say Pitbull its catogorising it like spaniel or retriever, ect. American pitbull terrier is the original breed that sparked the American Staffordshire terrier which was just bred for show..Not sure of the bull terrier...


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

*staffordshire bull terrier*

http://www.ratemypitbull.com/?i=50 the best example I have seen. I think its the original breed from Great Britain. If Im wrong, somebody set me straightoke:


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

American Pit Bull Terrier
http://dogbreedinfo.com/americanpitbull.htm

American Staffordshire Terrier
http://dogbreedinfo.com/americanstaffordshire.htm

AST is usually larger(bone structure, head size and weight) then APBTs.

Staffordshire Bull Terrier
http://dogbreedinfo.com/staffordshirebullterrier.htm

SBT's are smaller then APBTs & ASTs.

Here's an article to tell them apart
http://www.workingpitbull.com/amstaffpit.htm
(make sure you click continue on the the page to keep going through)


----------

